# Home theater design advice needed.



## shumail (Dec 9, 2012)

After invaluable feedback from various members I've come up with this layout... what do you think


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

3 rows is a lot to fit in a room that length. 1' between rows isn't enough. Why not do 2 rows of 4? You have PLENTY of walkway width on both sides that could be reduced to allow the extra seat.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> 3 rows is a lot to fit in a room that length. 1' between rows isn't enough. Why not do 2 rows of 4? You have PLENTY of walkway width on both sides that could be reduced to allow the extra seat.
> 
> Bryan


Completely agree - also, putting the rear row on the back wall is going to rather boomy for anyone sitting in that row.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

How big is the screen, 9 feet may be a bit close to sit especially if the screen is going to be 100" or bigger. If you are going to eliminate the 3rd row and move things back a bit it should be fine. I too agree three rows is pushing it.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

1 foot between the rows will be like sitting on an airplane. 

Have you considered a bar in the back or bean bags for front row to gain the number of seats u want?


----------



## shumail (Dec 9, 2012)

bpape said:


> 3 rows is a lot to fit in a room that length. 1' between rows isn't enough. Why not do 2 rows of 4? You have PLENTY of walkway width on both sides that could be reduced to allow the extra seat.
> 
> Bryan


Hello Bryan,

I actually didn't intend on putting in recliners rather I am thinking couches. With platform width at 4.5 feet and the couch at 3 feet I will have about a food and a half left over for leg space. would it still be tight? ... I feel HT will be a social activity and will mostly have friends and family over when we use this. In that case I will need all the seating capacity I can get.


----------



## shumail (Dec 9, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Completely agree - also, putting the rear row on the back wall is going to rather boomy for anyone sitting in that row.


will absorbers help?


----------



## shumail (Dec 9, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> How big is the screen, 9 feet may be a bit close to sit especially if the screen is going to be 100" or bigger. If you are going to eliminate the 3rd row and move things back a bit it should be fine. I too agree three rows is pushing it.


The screen is at 90"X50". I was working through a THX calculation sheet and consulting different forum. It came out that the maximum viewing angle should not be more that 41 degrees... I'm at 45. I could consider a bar with comfy bar stool at the back...


----------



## shumail (Dec 9, 2012)

bamabum said:


> 1 foot between the rows will be like sitting on an airplane.
> 
> Have you considered a bar in the back or bean bags for front row to gain the number of seats u want?


The space is actually 18". Bar in the back... good idea.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

shumail said:


> will absorbers help?


I do not believe so but Bryan could give a definite answer there. Also, most walkways are 24" wide. People would likely have to turn sideways to get in.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

absorbers can help some with sitting so close to the wall.


----------

